# Everything that could go wrong did go wrong



## french_kiss

Je parle de Napoléon juste avant le coup d'état, et je veux dire que "everything that could go did go wrong", ou, peut-être "everything that could go wrong, did." J'ai essayé de le traduire, mais je pense que c'est pas du tout correct: 
"Tout que c'est possible de n'aller pas ne va pas."
Ou, peut-être: Tout qui pourrait n'aller pas n'a pas allé.
Ou....Tout qui pourrait aller mal le fait?

Je sais rien.....il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider? Merci merci d'avance!


----------



## GerardM

Bonjour french_kiss,

Tout d'abord, je note que la phrase en question est "everything that could go did go wrong" et non "everything that could go *wrong* did go wrong".

Quelques suggestions : 
- tout ce qu'on fait tourne mal
- tout ce qu'on entreprend, foire/cloche (langage familier)
- tout ce qu'on peut faire, se fait mal (pour être proche de go-go wrong)
- tout ce qu'on peut faire, aboutit à un échec.


----------



## Philippides

Comme le souligne Gérard, le sens n'est pas le même en anglais entre "everything that could go did go wrong" et "everything that could go wrong did (go wrong)".
Je suppose que c'est le deuxième sens qui t'intéresse

Tout ce qui pouvait tourner mal, a mal tourné
Tout ce qui pouvait rater, a raté
Tout ce qui pouvait foirer a foiré (registre très familier)


----------



## GerardM

Je corrige seulement le côté grammatical :


> "Tout que c'est possible de n'aller pas ne va pas."   "Tout ce qui peut ne pas aller, ne va pas."
> Ou, peut-être: Tout qui pourrait n'aller pas n'a pas allé.   "Tout ce qui pourrait ne pas aller, n'est pas allé"
> Ou....Tout qui pourrait aller mal le fait


Je pense toutefois qu'il faut employer un temps passé (imparfait, passé composé...)
-> "tout ce qui pouvait ne pas aller, est allé mal"


----------



## french_kiss

GerardM:
La raison pour laquelle j'ai dit "could go did go wrong" à lieu de "could go wrong did go wrong" est parce que c'est répétitif si tu dis les deux "wrong"s.
Merci pour les réponses! Je pense que l'idée le plus proche c'est le quatrième ou le premier..
Merci encore une fois!


----------



## Itisi

It seems to me that there is a mistake - the sentence doesn't make sense without the two 'wrongs'...

Ça s'est mal passé du début jusqu'à la fin
Ç'a été un échec d'un bout à l'autre

PS - Il vaut mieux que l'anglais soit répétitif ici!


----------



## french_kiss

Philipides,
merci, je crois que vous me donnez les réponses que j'ai cherché, parce que je voulais bien l' idée du répétition !


----------



## GerardM

Philipides a employé l'imparfait (et le passé composé)...



> Tout ce qui pouvait foirer a foiré (registre très familier)


----------



## french_kiss

Donc, dans ce situation, vous utiliserez jamais  le conditionnel, comme en anglais?


----------



## GerardM

french_kiss said:


> ... La raison pour laquelle j'ai dit "could go did go wrong" à lieu de "could go wrong did go wrong" est parce que c'est répétitif si tu dis les deux "wrong"s...


Je suis bien d'accord.
La langue américaine admet les répétitions plus que la langue française.
Toutefois, justement, même en français, une répétition permet d'insister, attire l'attention sur une tournure inhabituelle... en américain, en même temps, une répétition permet un son agréable (qui plaît à l'oreille américaine).


----------



## GerardM

french_kiss said:


> Donc, dans ce situation, vous utiliserez jamais  le conditionnel, comme en anglais?


"Could" est-il un conditional ou un past ?

> comme en anglais
Attention, il y a quelques différences entre British English et American English quant à l'utilisation du conditionnel.


Oui, en Français, on peut utiliser un conditionnel mais un conditionnel passé (dans le cas de Napoléon).
Exemple : "tout ce qui aurait pu foirer, a foiré"


----------



## french_kiss

Could = would + can = conditionnel (je suis sûr en anglais américaine, peut-être pas en anglais britannique)

Dans cette phrase, c'est conditionnel parce que c'était une possibilité que il pouvait passer mal, et en fait il s'est passé mal. Ça c'est pourquoi c'est conditionnel en anglais, mais je sais pas en français.


----------



## GerardM

French_kiss, je reproduis ce que j'ai écrit dans mon précédent post, au dernier moment (j'ai édité) :

Oui, en Français, on peut utiliser un conditionnel mais un conditionnel passé (dans le cas de Napoléon).
Exemple : "tout ce qui aurait pu foirer, a effectivement foiré"


La langue française "déteste" la répétition de mots (il s'agit d'une erreur sanctionnée par les profs) mais, dans certains cas, elle est permise car ça permet d'insister (grâce à cette répétition impromptue) - ci-dessus, j'ai répété le mot "foirer".


----------



## In Absentia

french_kiss said:


> Could = would + can = conditionnel (je suis sûr en anglais américaine, peut-être pas en anglais britannique)



Il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux versions de la langue anglaise. 

La répétition est la marque d'un vocabulaire de base dans n'importe  quelle langue. Mais évidemment dans cet exemple-ci (everything that could go wrong did go wrong)  il s'agit du parallélisme ou la répétition littéraire (je ne sais pas  si la répétition littéraire est du franglais, mais je veux dire quelque  chose comme un procédé littéraire). D'ailleurs, une horreur de la  répétition n'est ni la chasse gardée des profs français ni des  francophones. Selon mon ancien professeur d'anglais, un thésaurus vaut  mieux qu'un dictionnaire.


----------



## GerardM

Bonsoir In Absentia,


In Absentia said:


> Il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux versions de la langue anglaise.


Sur ce cas précis, je suis d'accord.

Cependant, il y a une différence entre AE et BE dans le cas de "if... then...".

S'il n'y avait pas de différences, ce serait plus facile.
BE: If there were no differences, it would be easier.
AE: If there wouldn't be differences, it would be easier.

Am I wrong?


----------



## In Absentia

GerardM said:


> Bonsoir In Absentia,
> 
> Sur ce cas précis, je suis d'accord.
> 
> Cependant, il y a une différence entre AE et BE dans le cas de "if... then...".
> 
> S'il n'y avait pas de différences, ce serait plus facile.
> BE: If there were no differences, it would be easier.
> AE: If there wouldn't be differences, it would be easier.
> 
> Am I wrong?



Yes you are. _If there wouldn't be differences, it would be easier_ is not any sort of English, sorry.


----------



## GerardM

@ In Absentia.
I agree regarding BE: your pattern is if-past...
However I can hear the if-conditional-then-conditional pattern everyday from American mouths.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

GerardM said:


> @ In Absentia.
> I agree regarding BE: your pattern is if-past...
> However I can hear the if-conditional-then-conditional pattern everyday from American mouths.



In that case they must be speaking Ebonics or some rural dialect.

''_If there wouldn't be differences, it would be easier_'' is non-standard English.


----------



## Itisi

They might say, 'If there wasn't a difference/weren't differences', but certainly not 'if there wouldn't be'!


----------



## archijacq

tout ce qui pouvait aller de travers est [effectivement] allé de travers


----------



## moustic

Just nitpicking: in this instance "could" is not a conditional. It is simply "can" in the past tense (cf. I could swim when I was six).


----------



## GerardM

Coming from WordReference:





Gwynanne said:


> If he would have just gotten here earlier, we would not be late.   (or "if he'd've just gotten here earlier, we wouldn't be late.")
> 
> Hmmm...never thought of that construction as a mountain dialect but normal everyday American!  I never knew it was incorrect!
> 
> (and no, I'm not from the slums nor the hollows)
> 
> 
> GA


Thanks Gwynanne.
( http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=97201 )

Again, I can hear this everyday from American mouths, and also read dayly on American language web sites.

NB: I won't post again on this side-subject otherwise a moderator would be quite right to erase everything.


----------



## Itisi

GerardM said:


> Again, I can hear this everyday from American mouths, and also read dayly on American language web sites.


I'm afraid that doesn't prove that it's grammatical. The fact that many people make the same mistake doesn't make it right.

If we *had *got(ten) here earlier, etc.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

But Gerard, just because some people say ''si j'aurais su....'' doesn't make it right.


----------



## GerardM

> But Gerard, just because some people say ''si j'aurais su....'' doesn't make it right.
Not "some people"...
I'm exchanging with many American schoolteachers, guys.
Listen to CNN or other media and you'll hear AE: mind the surprise.

You're from the UK or Ireland...
In the US, "People rule"; true language is the language which is spoken. There are oodles of differences b/w AE and BE.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

"_If there wouldn't be differences_" is not correct in any dialect of English. It is *not *an AE/BE difference. If you won't accept that, too bad. Indeed, in the very thread you linked to, an American stated the following:



> To me, it evokes comical people from remote mountain regions or from city slums who are uneducated and have some accent that most listeners dislike. But maybe research would reveal it to enjoy a wider demographic distribution.
> 
> To my ear, it's about as obtrusively wrong and amusing as 'them' for 'those'. It's definitely not acceptable for standard written usage.



If your school teacher friends tell you otherwise, they need to find a new line of work.


----------



## Itisi

Pedro y La Torre said:


> It is *not *an AE/BE difference.


(And you might find BE speakers who make the same mistake.)


----------



## In Absentia

GerardM said:


> > But Gerard, just because some people say ''si j'aurais su....'' doesn't make it right.
> Not "some people"...
> I'm exchanging with many American schoolteachers, guys.
> Listen to CNN or other media and you'll hear AE: mind the surprise.
> 
> You're from the UK or Ireland...
> In the US, "People rule"; true language is the language which is spoken. There are oodles of differences b/w AE and BE.



Just googling "if there wouldn't be differences" [with the quotation marks] proves this is incorrect, as there are only 7 results.

Differences between standard American English grammar and standard British English grammar are not so great as you think. Of course there are a load of people who make grammar mistakes everyday in both languages, and there are regional dialects in both countries which feature non-standard English constructions but "if there wouldn't be differences" is not something I've ever heard come out of an American mouth, either on the TV or from US friends. 

If you think people in the UK don't "rule" their language and everyone speaks the queen's, then you honestly have no idea. We have new accents and dialects every 20 miles in most of England, and Scotland will really burst your bubble.


----------



## GerardM

Thanks for the lesson guys.


----------

